# Nice 13 pt. down!



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Well, it has been a tough season. I had not been running as many camera/bait stations as normal to get a feel for the deer in my area in fear of thieves. Lost a nice camera last year. I feel my lack of camera scouting hurt me a bit, but many evenings and a few mornings of hunting paid off!

I had been hunting 3 different properties primarily this season, with a few others in the mix. I did not do much early season hunting (a mistake), so it really turned on for me in late October. There were many days that I saw many deer, and many bucks, but all too small or too far. I had a lot of trouble with high wind and unfavorable wind direction. I pretty much had to resort to hunting South winds at 2 spots and North winds at 1 spot. Any other wind just had them acting too nervous.

Anyways, I get into the stand at about 230pm on Saturday the 16th to relatively favorable conditions. A south wind and about 55 degrees. I settled into my stand which is at the intersection of a medium and small creek, down in a floodplain forest. It is about 30 yards from a very thick hillside and 20 yards from a thick floodplain wetland/fallow grass area. A prime spot to say the least!

I spend the first 2 hours rattling, waiting, rattling, waiting. At 4:20p I spotted a nice symmetrical buck in front of my about 70 yards away. He was standing perfectly still, and staring straight ahead. A few moments later I notice a doe calmly feeding in front of him. They began angling my directing, and by heart starting beating like crazy! Could it finally be time? Well, no. She angled up the hill and into the thicket, and he followed, ignoring my grunts and snort-wheeze attempts. I thought "Once again, no cooperation!", and shook my head. Not two minutes went by and I hear something coming from the high fallow grass wetland behind me. It's a funky racked buck, that I considered a shooter! I had never seen him before this point. He walked with a bit of a limp. He kept stopping, and then would trot 20 more yards and stop to check the wind. He was possibly downwind of me, but he was definitely downwind of the doe and buck that had just passed. He angled right towards me and presented a 15 yard broadside shot through some sticks, which made me nervous. I found a hole, and stopped him with a bleat when he came to it. I released, and the 2 blade rage tore him open bigtime. Blood was spurting out, and he made it maybe 50 yards. And wow, was I excited! After a long and hard season full of fruitless hunts, I had the opportunity to arrow a beautiful and unique non-typical buck. It was for sure a hunt to remember. Thanks to Willie G. for helping me drag him up and out of that floodplain!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice job Kyle. Congrats on the buck. Did you shoot him at your place?

When I posted I had not seen your pictures. Thats a super nice buck. You have had a really good couple of years shooting nice bucks. Always a good story too.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sent from my C6750 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

nice buck!!! congrats!!

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

nice buck i like the rack !


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great deer and hunt. I just love a good story. congrats on your deer.
sherman


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Great story! Great Buck!, Well Done...


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice job bud. Hopefully I can put one down soon


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Real nice buck Kyle. Way to go!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks a lot guys. He came from Franklin County.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice buck. The forks on his antlers remind me of a mule deer.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Fishingisfun said:


> Nice buck. The forks on his antlers remind me of a mule deer.


Aw, you beat me to it! Cool buck. I would definitely look at him at a shooter, myself. Congrats!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome buck Mushi!!!! Definitely a beast!!!!:!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Great buck and great story !!


----------



## Fishcally Irresponsible (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice job Kyle.
He will look good on the wall.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Beautiful Buck !! Congratulations !!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Congrats on a good buck. Love the split G2's and 3's.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks guys. Will probably do a Euro mount. Will post the final result after it's complete.


----------

